
Simulating the World in Emoji - GuiA
http://ncase.me/simulating/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10637828](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10637828)

------
meemoo
This is an important project. Communicating about complex systems is essential
to human survival.

> Scientists, policymakers, forest firefighters... all of them already use
> simulations to experiment with real-world systems. Sadly, these sims aren’t
> usually meant to be used or understood by us, the public — the very people
> those systems impact the most.

> This may seem like a depressing outcome, but I took away a more hopeful
> message: evil systems can still be filled with _good people_. We just gotta
> be very, very clever, and compassionate, to help them find their goodness.

------
meemoo
[http://ncase.me/emoji-
prototype/?remote=-K7DCCGaesLpMQygtGg5](http://ncase.me/emoji-
prototype/?remote=-K7DCCGaesLpMQygtGg5) = Rock Paper Scissors arena battle

------
rayshan
Nice! Now we just need a Dwarf Fortress emoji tileset.

